
U.S. counties with the highest annual savings potential - qwerty2020
https://www.interviewqs.com/blog/location_col
======
api
That's a terrifying map -- the vast majority of the USA is red as in "negative
net savings on average."

~~~
qwerty2020
Yep - almost as scary as the stat that "40% of American adults can't cover a
$400 emergency expense"[1]

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/22/fed-survey-40-percent-of-
adu...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/22/fed-survey-40-percent-of-adults-cant-
cover-400-emergency-expense.html)

~~~
api
If something isn't done, the next populist demagogue will make Trump look like
a kitten.

